# Hello from California



## imott (Apr 10, 2009)

Disabled archer here...Teaching a 10 year old girl to shoot.

Great site!


----------



## trophyhunter20 (Nov 1, 2007)

welcome to at. Glad to have ya. Please make yourself at home.


----------



## pTac (Jun 25, 2005)

Welcome to A.T.!


----------



## Z-Rocket (Jan 11, 2009)

where are you from, im in the bay area


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* imott. Have fun here.


----------



## paintedman (Aug 26, 2004)

Welcome to AT


----------



## imott (Apr 10, 2009)

Z-Rocket said:


> where are you from, im in the bay area



Cupertino


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

*Awesome!*



imott said:


> Disabled archer here...Teaching a 10 year old girl to shoot.
> 
> Great site!


Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------

